

Chicago’s 'cloud tax' - josefresco
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/1/8876817/chicago-cloud-tax-online-streaming-sales-netflix-spotify

======
phatboyslim
The question I'm wondering, is how many technology upstarts, which offer some
type of hosted computing service, will chose a location other than Chicago for
their new business. Alternatively, how many other cities will follow suit with
Chicago as well, and which ones.

